#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  Koh Samui House For Sale, 25 million baht

## dirtydog

Lovely piece of property perched in Bang Makham hills, less than 5 minutes from Nathon and its pier to the mainland. Full concrete road access leading to this four-bedroom luxury villa, located on a 800 sq.m. plot of land. Residential area, luxury finishes and amazing sea views & sunsets. All bedrooms are en suite and have air-conditioning, the kitchen is fully equipped and the property comes fully furnished. The amazing views cannot be ostructed as other villas have already been built in the vicinity. Decks are on the same level as most of the inside area, which makes it an easy way, especially from the master bedroom to the pool. Fourth bedroom is at the back of this walled-in villa, and could be used for guests. Covered garage, landscaped gardens. A high-quality villa, built by one of the most en vogue interior/exterior designers on the island. Don't dream of it anymore, make an offer!







Property Details:
• Sea view luxury villa
• 4 bedrooms
• 4 bathrooms
• Toilet
• Open plan living room and kitchen
• Storage area
• Garage
• Swimming pool & decks
• Outdoor seating area (Sala)
• Garden
• Amazing sunsets
• Facing the Angthong National Park

More Details Here

----------


## AZZZEY68

Now that is nice how far from Chaweng beach.

----------


## Bobcock

^ 5 minutes from nathon, facing the Ang Thong National Park.............opposite side of the island to Chaweng.

Probably Sven Goran Erriksons house.

----------

